# Looking for pictures of Nismo graphics on a black spec v



## RenegadeRC (Apr 19, 2004)

Just picked up an 04 black Spec V, and was thinking about putting on the nismo graphics for it. Anybody see any pictures of a black one? I have found plenty of others, but not black.


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

RenegadeRC said:


> Just picked up an 04 black Spec V, and was thinking about putting on the nismo graphics for it. Anybody see any pictures of a black one? I have found plenty of others, but not black.


Not that I know of.

As far as I know, Nismo (for publicity) only modded a 2002 Silver and a 2004 Orange sentra.

They didn't tune one of each colour.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

anyone got a pic or link to that silver 02???


----------



## Yamakasi (Jun 11, 2003)

blankgazex said:


> anyone got a pic or link to that silver 02???


http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/december01/nismo.shtml

Enjoy!

I wish I could find that spoiler


----------

